# Guess the Score Wed. Feb. 16th vs Portland



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.









Pacers vs. Trailblazers
7:00, Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV:* FSN *Radio:* 1070 WIBC 

Probable Starting Lineups:

*Pacers-*





































*Blazers-*



































</center>



> NOTEWORTHY
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal isn't shy about accepting responsibility. Asked about the Pacers' recent offensive problems in the fourth quarter, he didn't hesitate.
> 
> ...


Pacers 87
Blazers 79

Pacers Leading Scorer- Stephen Jackson (24)

Blazers Leading Scorer- Nick Van Exel (19)


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 91
Blazers- 87


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Blazers 88
Pacers 83

JO-25
DMiles-20


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers 94
Blazers 88

Pacers Leading Scorer: Jackson (24)
Blazers Leading Scorer: Stoudamire(22)


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 88

Blazers 84


Randolph may be out this game


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

ind: 95
por: 97


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers: 94
Trailblazers: 89


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm really looking foward to tonight's game, our guys have had two days rest, so I hope we can really put on a final strong performance before the All-Star break.

Pacers 96
Blazers 93


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine's going to get killed with Przybilla and Ratliff on him.

Keys to the Game:

Perimeter Defense
Extra Pass
Damon Stoudamire


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie for 3! It's going to be a good game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster has 3 rebounds in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jo with a nice block.

Correction- Foster: 4 rebounds in 1:42


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits again! And Przybilla follows.

8-4 Indy with 8:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie tried to get a rebound from Przybilla. At least he tried. JO with a nice block.

8-8 with 6:20 left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ with a nice steal and outlet pass to Reggie for a layup. JO with another block; either that or Przybilla just hit the rim. Please take Przybilla out so I can stop having to put the effort in of spelling his name correctly.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO gets his 1000th career block. 3rd to Rik Smits and Herb Williams All-Time.

10-8 Pacers with 4:30 left; JO is 0-5


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> JO gets his 1000th career block. 3rd to Rik Smits and Herb Williams All-Time.


:worship:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie for 3! I love him as a 6th man.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Heh, Telfair in and is immediately called for a foul. Gotta love rookie calls.

How is that not a foul? JJ isn't a rookie anymore! Freddie hits.

18-17 Blazers with 20 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MAJOR reach-in by the Blazers and no foul. Khyrapa fouls Freddie on a 3 who makes two FT's.

19-18 Indy at the end of 1


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

FG%:

39-28 Blazers:sour:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill with a nice 3 over Viktor. NVE hits a 3 back. Jax hits.

26-24 Pacers with 9:21 left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow Freddie, what a nice series of moves to get to the basket and score.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Blazers with a nice alley-oop and block. Freddie hits a floater? When did he learn that?

30-28 Indy with under 8 minutes left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ hits a 3. The next possession JO passes up a good shot and we end of missing. Nice choice...

33-28 Indy with 6:40 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Blazers frontcourt is really good, just, they suck otherwise.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax with a nice reverse layup, and then commits a foul off of a nice pass from a Blazer.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster hits a J. Blazers with offensive goaltending, but they hit anyway. Reggie hits.

39-38 Indy with under a minute left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ and Patterson both hit. Reggie was open, but before Croshere could pass it, he was fouled. Croshere hits.

43-40 Indy at the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Thank you half-time show for letting me see that Reggie 3 vs the Nets again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

4 of the top10 buzzer beaters are by the Pacers.:laugh: I don't remember the Reggie turnaround three against the Celtics, though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine finally made a shot! 

45-44 Indy with 10 minutes left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits a 3! Foster has 13 boards now with 8 minutes left in the 3rd. Reggie hits again! Don't retire!

52-44 Indy


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie fouled on a 3. He only got two FT's when everyone ran down court. He yelled one more and made his last FT.

57-48 Indy with 6:19 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What the **** kind of no-call was that? Jax hits a 3.

60-50 Indy with 5 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits again!

62-52 Indy with 4 minutes left


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Reggie gaining back some kind of former form.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits another 3! That was an awesome play, acting like he was setting a 3, then cutting to the 3-point line.

67-58 Indy with 2:30 left


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

How many points does Reggie have?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It seems like every shot we take is with 5 seconds or under left on the shot clock.

68-60 Indy with 1:36 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Man, Reggie keeps missing 3's, but at least he's taking them.

Freddie draws another foul on another 3 near the end of the quarter! 

71-62 Indy at the end of the 3rd


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Reggie! 

This might be the last time he has a game like this. That makes me kind of sad.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie has 24, 15 in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere and Freddie with two nice back-to-back blocks. Croshere with another block, but is called for a foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Another block, another foul. Croshere misses a dunk.

71-65 Pacers with 9 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Telfair of all people hits a 3 and cuts the lead to 3. It's Miller Time!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Miles hits.

Reggie Miller!

74-70 Pacers with 6:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How is it a foul if you fall down and your opponent trips over your back? Foster has 9 offensive boards.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why we're winning: Everyone's moving. Seriously, Jermaine plays like **** and we're beating a solid team.

We're 1-13 in the 4th quarter.

FIGHT!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Man, is every team in the NBA going to start a fight with Indiana. They're probably trying to get Jermaine suspended for the rest of the season now. That seems like a good tactic.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster falls over Patterson. Patterson yells at him, then Miles shoves him. JO and Miles later shake hands. Foster gets a foul and Patterson gets a technical. What about Miles?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rick helps a referee up.:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

You ****er Przybilla! Stop blocking Jermaine!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

79-71 Indy with 2 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

A big play by Damon who hits and gets fouled. JO answers back with a big shot. Foster causes a jumpball.

83-74 Pacers with a little over a minute to go.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Which is ruined by AJ grabbing the ball.

Jermaine dunks it to hit 10 points.

Play of the Game goes to Reggie's hesitant 3.

85-74 Pacers with 46.7 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Miles hits and Reggie is fouled. He hits both FT's to hit 30 points. Sign reads: Indiana Pacers 2006 NBA Champs

Miles hits again.

87-79 Pacers with 23 seconds remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster fouls out with 14/17. Reggie is fouled AGAIN. Reggie chant begins. He hits both. Damon hits a 3. Reggie fouled again.

91-85 Pacers with 8.5 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits both. Why do you foul JJ with 4 seconds left? Reggie goes out to a LOUD ovation. JJ hits both.

95-87 Pacers win. If it weren't for that fouling, I would've been a lot closer to the actual score.:sour:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

95-87

Pacers Fan- 16
Bird Fan- 4
Kekai- 13, but DQ'd
Turkish- 2
rock- 10
Jermaniac Fan- 10, but DQ'd
PacersguyUSA- 3
StephenJackson- 7

Winner- Turkish Delight


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Stats


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

AJ had 12 assists? Damn son. Must have all been from Reggie.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> AJ had 12 assists? Damn son. Must have all been from Reggie.


Yeah, exactly what I thought when I first saw it. That's one away from his career-high.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 95-87
> 
> Pacers Fan- 16
> ...


Damn, I was gonna take Turkish's pick if he didn't do it first.


----------

